

How Orange Telecom and French intelligence services cooperate - denzil_correa
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.lemonde.fr%2Finternational%2Farticle%2F2014%2F03%2F20%2Fdgse-orange-des-liaisons-incestueuses_4386264_3210.html&act=url

======
otoburb
Here's a fun quote: "DGSE also relies on international direction of the
operator, which operates mobile subsidiaries abroad."

You can see which subsidiaries are owned by Orange (headquartered in France)
on the wikipedia page[1]. This angle plays more favourably to proponents of
the "wireless and fixed carriers are national security concerns" policy.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orange_(telecommunications)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orange_\(telecommunications\))

------
Zenst
Sadly that is not the only concern, when companies outsource like Orange to
cheaper climates
[http://telecomtv.com/comspace_newsDetail.aspx?n=47495&id=e93...](http://telecomtv.com/comspace_newsDetail.aspx?n=47495&id=e9381817-0593-417a-8639-c4c53e2a2a10)

Then they also expose the potentual for questionable employee's. Also such
outsoureced locations have less defined data protection laws and regulations
than the customer base they serve.

So say what you like but I'd trust the French goverment not to sell on my bank
details, pass my phone number onto a scammers list and PPI spammers etc etc.

I used to be with Orange msyelf, but left for various related reasons that
also entailed changing bank account numbers as well.

~~~
pilooch
note that it does not really matter whether you are one of Orange's customers
or not as they operate many of the inner and outbound backbones.

------
mercurial
_All this is done under the responsibility of public authorities within a
legal framework._

Yes, and if it's not legal, it will be made so retroactively.

So, the French and the US approach to privacy is the same. But as opposed to
the US, the French dispense with rubber-stamping oversight. And I'm expecting
absolutely no reaction from either of the two main political parties. "Think
of the children" or "think of the Chinese"...

~~~
webreac
Not exactly the same approach. The separation of power means that politic
shall not use this spying for their own interest.

------
mpyne
I think this post is ironic in retrospect given a comment I left yesterday
about the probable skill of DGSE:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7446666](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7446666)

------
zobzu
"Use automatic browser translation, get Google Chrome!"

No.. thanks.

